# Force and Rival versions of OG-1070?



## tsteahr (Dec 29, 2002)

Does anyone know if there are different versions (Force and Rival) of the OG-1070 Cassette? The Sram site lists the OG-1070 with both groups, but lists the weight with the Force at 210g and with the Rival at 220g (both 11-23). This leads one to think there are two different quality levels of OG-1070. However many online retailers (colorado, competitive, etc) make no distinction between a force and rival version.

So, are all OG-1070 Rival?

Thanks


----------



## cx_fan (Jul 30, 2004)

I believe so. When you get a 1070 cassette, it comes in a Rival box. It is (was) the only cassette they made for the road until the new Red stuff is available.


----------



## tsteahr (Dec 29, 2002)

Thanks,

I ended up calling up SRAM yesterday and got the same answer as what you said. The Tech fellow did not have a clear answer about the different weights listed in their site, and I did not see the need push the question.

Thanks for your response.

Cheers


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

I ordered a new Force OG1070 cassette from my LBS. It's their latest iteration of climbing cassette: 11-28. It came in a Rival box. I asked the shop owner and he said that they all come in Rival boxes. He couldn't explain it either, since 1070 typically designates Force-level components.


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

*Sram OG1070 Cassette 11-28*

Rode my first test ride today on the new 11-28 cassette. Switched from a Dura-Ace 12-27. All other components are Sram Force on an '06 Orbea Opal. Crankset is 34-50.
I live in So Cal and rode the Hollywood Hills today. Multiple climbs up to 20%, with corresponding speed descents. This open-glide cassette performs great. No shifting issues, didn't mind the bigger jumps and really liked having a higher high gear and a lower low. On the crazy steep climbs, it helped me stay in the saddle with a higher cadence. Descending long straightaways, I always overspun the previous 50-12. The 50-11 gives over 10 additional gear inches per revo.


----------



## Rouleur (Mar 5, 2004)

*Are there any differences in shifting between DA and SRAM?*

Did you have any perceived shifting differnce between Dura Ace and SRAM cassettes?


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

When I first put on the Dura Ace cassette, it felt a little "crunchy" while shifting with an occasional mis-shift. This gradually went away, I'm guessing due to the new teeth getting slight worn. I was still using a Sram chain, and others have suggested that I should have switched to a Shimano chain as well.

When I went back to the Sram cassette, I also installed a brand new Sram chain at the time, and the shifting was quiet and flawless.


----------

